# I just picked up Mosconi 300.2 body paint - Thoughts



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Hello fellas. ..

I picked up Mosconi 300.2 amp. It has a gray body and my other Mosconi amps are white. What spry should I buy to paint the amp the same color as my white ones ?


----------



## Datsubishi (Jan 9, 2012)

I say go for it if you're cool with changing it from factory wraps. If it will look better in your build or fit into your overall scheme better it's the way to go. I'm obviously in no way a purist though. My car is 6 different colors and I prefer rust to shine.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Well I won't be removing the inside of the amp. It has OEM sticker on that has never been open so I won't be doing that. I'm thanking of plaster dipping what do you think ??


----------

